# mémoire 512 pour Ibook?



## lucho1 (22 Juin 2004)

je désire acheter une barette mémoire pour le dernier ibook, si vous avez deja achetée une pas trop cher et qui marche nickel sur paris ou rp, dites le moi où, j'y cours....


----------



## Mulder (22 Juin 2004)

MacPartner
NB : je n'ai pas d'action


----------



## chagregel (22 Juin 2004)

j'ai acheté le mémoire de mon G5 chez je sais plus qui (Qualitude je crois) à St Germain, Avenue de Paris, vers la fin à coté de l'auto école, pas cher et sympa


----------



## Nikopol87 (22 Juin 2004)

www.crucial.com
rapide pas cher pas de probleme
Nico


----------



## vincmyl (22 Juin 2004)

Ou alors a la Fnac


----------



## iBorg (23 Juin 2004)

Pour le mien, j'ai fait rajouter d'office une barette de 512 à l'achat, chez IC (près de Beaubourg).
Je dois dire que la RAM n'est jamais tombée en panne, contrairement au disque dur interne !


----------



## Sly73 (23 Juin 2004)

Moi je viens d'acheter une barette de 512Mo Kingston sur www.nomatica.fr à 100 et maintenant j'attends de la recevoir.


----------



## chupastar (23 Juin 2004)

Moi une PNY ça marche bien.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (23 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> MacPartner
> NB : je n'ai pas d'action


pareil et pas d'actions non plus ....


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juin 2004)

J'ai acheté ma  mémoire
chez LDLC.com 
92¤ pour une 512 c'est nickel   
et elle marche à la perfection (chez crucial c'est quand même 30¤ plus cher)   

non vraiment ldlc pour ce coup a le meilleur rapport qualité prix


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Juin 2004)

Je ne me permettrais pas d'être aussi catégorique !

Les prix des barettes mémoire fluctuent beaucoup et sont très volatiles. Quand j'ai acheté ma barette de 512 chez Crucial, je ne l'ai payée que 88¤ tout compris (donc moins cher que ldlc).

[je ne me mouille pas]
     Un seul conseil: faire le tour de tous les acteurs majeurs à chaque achat, car s'il n'y en avait qu'un, ça se saurait...
[/je ne me mouille pas]


----------



## seblefou (23 Juin 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> [je ne me mouille pas]
> Un seul conseil: faire le tour de tous les acteurs majeurs à chaque achat, car s'il n'y en avait qu'un, ça se saurait...
> [/je ne me mouille pas]


Ok... mais quand on n'a pas l'habitude, qui sont les *acteurs majeurs* ? Parce que pour les newbies et/ou non-parisiens (surtout les brestois  ), c'est un peu la jungle tout ça....
Si j'ai bien relevé dans cette discussion, il y aurait:

LDLC.com

MacPartner

Crucial

IC

nomatica

la FNAC

Materiel.net (maj 1)

Apple (maj 1)
Y en a d'autres ?


----------



## Mulder (23 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> Y en a d'autres ?


Materiel.net


----------



## chagregel (23 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Y en a d'autres ?



Apple   



... Arrêtez de fermer cette porte!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (23 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Apple


----------



## Zane (30 Juin 2004)

étant futur acquereur de ibook 1ghz, j'aimerai en meme tps que mon achat acheter une barrete de 512 de ram, vos adresses sont interressantes , mais j'ai pas decarte de credit pour crucial, les prix apple et pny sont tro chers pour mon budget...

avez vous un bon tuyaux pour moi pr de la ram qui marche a coup sur pas tro cher que je puisse commander par cheque?

(j'en demande peut etre trop la...)


merciiii


----------



## TeuBeu2 (30 Juin 2004)

Chez crucial les virements sont acceptés ! (tu choisis France dans le menu de gauche et tu verra, c'est noté)


----------



## Zane (30 Juin 2004)

ah? alors j'ai mal regardé !

je retourne voir 

merci !


----------



## Sly73 (30 Juin 2004)

Nomatica c'est vraiment très bien.


----------



## ApyCop1 (1 Juillet 2004)

De la DaneElec chez marcopoly.fr , pas trop cher et bon service; quand à la qualité de la DaneElec, elle n'est plus à prouver (sisi, c'est vrai  )


----------



## Zane (3 Juillet 2004)

j'ai passé mon ordre de commande chez crucial pr 512 de ram pr mon futur zibook 1ghz mais la jsui vraiment paumé (eh oui premier fois que j'achete sur le net  )
j'ai donc mon numero de commande mais je sais pas comment faire le virement (j'ai opté pour virement,  je n'ai pas de carte de credit)... ou sont les infos necessaires? 

help siouplé         :love:


----------



## willy (10 Juillet 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens d'acheter une barette de 512Mo Kingston sur www.nomatica.fr à 100¤ et maintenant j'attends de la recevoir.


Je viens d'acheter cette mémoire chez nomatica, mais ça plante quand j'ai le boîtier fermé, par contre si je laisse ouvert, ça marche impec, j'ai l'impression que la barrette est trop  épaisse.


----------



## Kaneda (10 Juillet 2004)

willy a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter cette mémoire chez nomatica, mais ça plante quand j'ai le boîtier fermé, par contre si je laisse ouvert, ça marche impec, j'ai l'impression que la barrette est trop  épaisse.



Aucun problème pour moi   (voir mon post rubrique switch  )


----------



## willy (11 Juillet 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème pour moi   (voir mon post rubrique switch  )


hum, je vais me faire rembourser et acheter une Dane-Elec chez MacWay c'est 20 ¤ de plus mais elle est certifiée par Apple.


----------



## ak7a (11 Juillet 2004)

Yop !

Sur Rue-Hardware tu as les prix a jour de quasiment tous les detaillants parisiens.

Moi j'ai juste pris une barrete Samsung 256 pc2700 pr mon AlBook Combo je l'ai paye 65 euros et c'est exactement le meme modele que celle d'origine.

++


----------



## willy (11 Juillet 2004)

ak7a a dit:
			
		

> Yop !
> 
> Sur Rue-Hardware tu as les prix a jour de quasiment tous les detaillants parisiens.
> 
> ...


Oui, je connais mais je crois que les ibook sont limité au 2100, et comme Mac Way est a 15-20 mn de chez moi, je vais donc me déplacer


----------



## willy (16 Juillet 2004)

willy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je connais mais je crois que les ibook sont limité au 2100, et comme Mac Way est a 15-20 mn de chez moi, je vais donc me déplacer


Je viens d'acheter chez eux 512 SODIM PC2700, de la noname pour 106 ¤, marche nickel, j'attend plus que le remboursement de Nomatica.
Mine de rien on a des fois des surprises avec les marques.


----------



## romulus (21 Juillet 2004)

Question à 100 balles:

Je vais bientôt acheter un iBook 1GHz 12'' et je souhaite ajouter 512 Mo de RAM.
Ils proposent ça sur l'Apple Store à 220 euros.... 
J'ai cru comprendre aux messages précédents qu'on pouvait avoir ça pour 90 euros.  
Mais on est sûr de ne pas avoir de pbe de  compatibilité?
C'est chaud à monter, ou il faut le faire faire par un spécialiste?


Question bonus:
Les options Blutooth et Airport Extreme doivent être prises à l'achat de l'iBook ou peuvent être ajoutées plus tard ?

Merci !

PS: est-ce que des évolutions de l'iBook 12'' (+ de disque dur, + de RAM, + d'options...) sont attendues pour les prochains mois?


----------



## willy (21 Juillet 2004)

romulus a dit:
			
		

> Question à 100 balles:
> 
> Je vais bientôt acheter un iBook 1GHz 12'' et je souhaite ajouter 512 Mo de RAM.
> Ils proposent ça sur l'Apple Store à 220 euros....
> ...


C'est relativement simple à mettre en place.
Pour l'Airport Axtreme on peut le rajouter mais pour le Bluetooth il faut passer par un dongle usb.


----------



## ApyCop1 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tu ne peu avoir le bluetooth (en interne) que sur le site d'apple, l'airport extreme lui peut être installé aprés achat.

Pour la mise en place de la mémoire, c'est trés facile, il suffit seulement d'avoir un petit tournevis cruciforme (tres petit); et non, il n'y a pas de problèmes de compatibilité, il y a juste des problèmes de qualité de certaines barettes et également d'epaisseur des ditent barettes, mais tu ne risques rien avec de la crucial, de la samsung, daneElec, kingston........vala


----------



## netgui (21 Juillet 2004)

Et ben pas de bol ma barette n'est pas détectée !!

C'est une barette pour un iBook G4 comme il faut je l'ai installé hop hop elle ne fonctionne pas et n'est pas détecté je suis toujours à 256 MO et pas à 768 Mo!

Qqn pourrait-il me conseiller svp? Y a t'il une bidouille a faire? (matos logiciel) (j'ai vérifié deux fois qu'elle était bien branché elle l'est, pas de problème de ce coté)
Ct de la no-name de chez LDLC acheté en suivant un lien de même forum :-(

Merccci pour votre aide....


----------



## ApyCop1 (21 Juillet 2004)

Pimpom!!!   mauvaise idée, la noname, c'est comme la roulette russe, certaines passerons sans problème (encore que reste à voir sur la durée), alors que d'autres (dont les chips sont de trop mauvaise qualitée) ne seront tout bonnement pas exploitées.
Si la noname pose deja problême sur PC, elle est redhibitoire sur Mac.
Je suis désolé, mais il n'y as pas de truc magique pour que ta barette soit reconnue, si tu le peu fait un échange contre de la marque.

Navré de ne pas t'annoncer de bonnes nouvelles


----------

